# I hope this will still turn out OK???



## Doublestorm (Mar 31, 2011)

I started my first batch of SP today and while I was topping it off with water the cap came off and dumped a pile of water into the primary!!! E-Gads! (Is that how you spell that...."E-Gads"?) Anyway...I measured the SG and it was 1.04...far too low according to the recipe. I added in 5 more cups of sugar and it's now at 1.06. So the question is...should I add more sugar to get the initial SG up to 1.07, or will it be ok as is?

I'm thinking (putting myself out on the potential stupid-limb here) that it should be left as is...the worst that should happen is that I'll end up with higher than the 10% ABV as per the original recipe...is that right, or have I just fallen off that stupid-limb?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 31, 2011)

I think you're all good. Just do some mental calculations to determine the increased volume of your batch. Then adjust the other ingredients to match the new volume and your worst problem will be deciding what to do with the extra Skeeter Pee.

If I'm reading your question right, the answer is: an SG of 1.060 will potentially give you lower alcohol than a batch at 1.070. Adding more sugar will push the finished alcohol higher.

Cheers,


----------



## Doublestorm (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Lon. I already ran some numbers to re-adjust the ingredients...glad to hear that you figure that's the way to go!

Yep, I think you read it right. The extra 5 cups brought it up to 1.06. It was down at 1.04 when I first measured it...I then added the extra sugar which brought it up to 1.06.

Some extra water...some extra sugar...adjust the rest of the ingredients accordingly and I think I'll be good to go. Like you said...the worst problem will be some extra SP - a problem I can live with! Haha!


----------



## Doublestorm (Apr 1, 2011)

Well after making the adjustments...it turns out I'll be having a 7.5 gallon batch on the go!!! I ended up having to increase the volume of water along with the rest of the ingredients to keep it all proportional. I had to run out this morning and pick up an 8 gal primary to hold it all. 

Sometimes mistakes work out in the end.


----------

